# Sapphire RMA



## lovedonator (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a Sapphire Radeon 7950 and I'm having some trouble with it. Who handles Sapphire RMA in India?


----------



## gslv (Dec 17, 2014)

its by aditya infotech .
Aditya Group


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## napsterv (Dec 22, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> I have a Sapphire Radeon 7950 and I'm having some trouble with it. Who handles Sapphire RMA in India?



How was your experience?


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 22, 2014)

napsterv said:


> How was your experience?



Haven't contacted them yet. They are not located in my city and I'm busy because of my exams.


----------



## napsterv (Dec 22, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> Haven't contacted them yet. They are not located in my city and I'm busy because of my exams.



Okay (y). Do update with your experience to help out others.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 22, 2014)

^Contacted them today. I was given an email-id and told to send my request with a copy of my invoice. Done that, now waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 20, 2015)

Old thread, but what was the reply?


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 20, 2015)

Communication has been good. Was busy for the last few days, Have sent the graphic card to them 2 days ago.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 28, 2015)

Do tell when you get back the card


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 28, 2015)

Got my card back today. Took longer than I would have lked but still I'm pretty happy with the Experience. Communication was good through out the process.


----------

